# did i ditch the job?



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a similar experience. Customers protector was located under a deck, I crawled in as far as I could before getting stuck. I explained to the customer the problem and returned the job with the narrative " Need someone smaller than 6' 2", 250 lbs to crawl under deck to access the protector".

Safety First.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Comes a time when you can't do it all.

A couple of weeks back I subbed out a job fixing a few 'higher lights on the 4th floors of a condo complex. 

Sporting a couple of 'not yet repaired hernias' I wasn't up to packing a 12 foot ladder up four flights of stairs.

I was there, didn't get paid (charged for my friend tho of course) but looked after the customer. 

If you can find someone to help the HO out great.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

papaotis said:


> went to a job where the problem was no power to the lights and a couple of outlets in the living room, after a power outage. this is an old ,slab house with many DIY things going on. after checking what i could, i had to take a vent off the gable to get in the "crawl" space. after getting half way in i saw that i would not be able to get to the other end without severe back pain. (when bent over like that i have to be able to straighten out for a few minutes) i considered the situation and explained it to the ho, said sorry and would try to find someone who could handle it. was i wrong to refuse?


Nope. ANY time you are uncomfortable about a situation, politely explain the reason and back out. Your life and health are more important than making a few bucks.

It was nice of you to try to find a capable substitute. I would do the same.


----------

